# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Cant get to certain sections

## Maisteri

I dont know what causes this problem but for example i cant get to Site News section or Graphics section. Few others seemed to have this problem also.

----------


## Unholyshaman

Thanks for reporting it, most are aware of it now (for example I can't even enter the staff lounge atm)

----------


## iiNfamous

I'm having the same problem. :/

----------


## xedok

Same problem here with model editing section.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

i can't see bots and programms section, redirect me to main forum page

----------


## tsaiflol

I'm also having this problem, redirects me to the forum page when I click on any model edit thread

----------


## gulsrb

same here <filler>

----------


## Killalots

*Same. Just to reiterate the OP's post.*

----------


## jokovix

cuz i cant get in other forums sections i hope i can ask here something
when i wanna download honorbuddy the page says it cant dispday the page does anyone else got that problem ? is it a tempolary problem ?

----------


## noes

Same Here D:

----------


## suicidity

The one day i dare to gaze at the graphics section... And it breaks.

----------


## jokovix

> Same Here D:


was that an answer on my question ?

----------


## wuutwuut

> Same problem here with model editing section.


same :/ whats happening?

----------


## Onelord

I have the same problem..

----------


## gulsrb

fixed for me

----------


## Maisteri

Apparently Apoc fixed this problem.:biggthumpup:

----------


## Apoc

Yes. Due to me messing around with new PHP cachers (to make the site a bit more snappy, and resolve some other issues), VBSEO dumped its settings, and decided it didn't want to play nice anymore.

The issue is fixed, and hopefully prevented from happening again.

----------


## mistertee

Maybe its just me but its doing the same thing again. I cleared my local cache and all :confused:

----------


## The-Eradicator

> Maybe its just me but its doing the same thing again. I cleared my local cache and all :confused:


Same, for the programming section.

----------


## pavis

I can't get in the suggetion forum

----------


## KOS0937

Can't enter Bots and Programs / Model Editing. Have been browsing here a few hours ago though...

----------


## Ronnyv1

still broken cant get into bots n programs section

----------


## Kazin420

Seems to be working fine for me now. Thanks for fixing it! =)

----------


## 186eclipse

i still cant get in there :s

----------


## Nommy

It's broken again, damn i wanted to look for a nice bott now  :Frown:

----------


## kim3k

same here :/

----------


## Pipson

i cant acess certain areas :S

----------


## dudesalot

Cant get into model edits,graphics, alot of stuff. REally annoying  :Frown:

----------


## KOS0937

It's working again for me.... Is it me or is this a bit random? oO

----------


## Hunterplay

Yeh. Seems to be fine now.

----------


## Sneakylemons

*Its not working on the SC2 forum either, was told a fix was inc but it never came =( you should check that out too*

----------


## Barrt73Rus

i got this problem again

----------


## YaGa

me² :>
sometimes it works but sometimes i'll be redirectet to the main page everytime..

----------


## Kiev

*I am more than sure that Apoc knows about this, you do not need to keep on telling us.*

----------


## DrWho1988

I'm having the same problem. I can't get into the model editing section it just keeps putting me back at the main page.

----------


## unclesam77

cant get inside bots and programs site....
pls fix it

----------


## Apoc

Fixed... again...

Trying to track down why it keeps flushing itself.

----------

